# Visualize Spots control "lost" LR5



## Ranger Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

LR5 on Mac latest OS.

Option to use Visualize Spots control was there at one point, below the picture, but gone now.  Can't get the checkbox/slider to appear when in Develop Module and spot healing (Q) selected.  All is can find is how to use it when it's there- but it's no longer available.

I assume inadvertently done something (so easy to do this kind of stuff).

Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 19, 2013)

Press "T" for Toolbar.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

Jim Wilde said:


> Press "T" for Toolbar.




Came here to say that I just figured it out, and see Jim beat me to the punch!  Thanks, Jim.


----------

